# Bmw 645ci Dynamic Drive error



## NathanE63 (Aug 11, 2021)

Hello,
I'm having a new problem with my car and I'm getting a dynamic drive error message .
I used INPA to access the ARS module and read errors.
Power steering fluid is at the correct level and no leaks.

I'm getting code 626D Konsistenz Querbeschleunigung ARS sensor (Consistency of lateral acceleration sensor?) and 5D57 (learn lateral acceleration sensor?)
Could a sensor be at fault? Implausible signal maybe?

Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks, Nat.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

BMW Fault Code Lookup - BMWFaultCodes


----------



## NathanE63 (Aug 11, 2021)

Doug Huffman said:


> BMW Fault Code Lookup - BMWFaultCodes


Hi, thanks for link, looked up codes and looks like it relates to this sensor 37146781407.
Is this sensor supposed to be getting 5volts? Can I check using INPA or ISTA that it is functional?
Could this error be related to my battery going bad?

Thanks, Nat.


----------



## tomyczarny (9 mo ago)

Poradził sobie ktoś z tym błędem? Mam dokładnie taki sam problem HELLP


----------



## NathanE63 (Aug 11, 2021)

Hi, I just wanted to revive this tread to say that I SOLVED MY DYNAMIC DRIVE ERROR!!! 
Replaced lateral acceleration sensor part number 37146781407 found on realoem. 
On left hand drive vehicle, sensor is located on passenger side, at the bottom of the transmission tunnel inside the car, unbolting the passenger seat for access is necessary, lift carpet where it divides between front and back carpet, you should be able to slide your hand in with a long ten mill to unbolt and equally release connector using a flat head. 
Proceed with dynamic drive adaptation/startup in ISTA (search YouTube for how to) and watch the vehicle happily giggle. 

Hope this can help a few people out. 
Cheers Nat.


----------

